# What interior suits a lowrider the best?



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

just wanted your opinions...


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

button tuck an wrankled...hell yeah!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

OG 

or

OG styled replacement


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 5 2006, 05:36 PM~5909130
> *OG
> 
> or
> ...


He said "best" so I'll have have to agree with OG Jordan on this one. You cant go wrong with an original styled interior. Plus it's affordable which is good.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Aug 5 2006, 07:02 PM~5908886
> *button tuck an wrankled...hell yeah!
> *


AMEN BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 5 2006, 07:36 PM~5909130
> *OG
> 
> or
> ...


i will have to agree...og patterns are just clean....you can mildly modify the inserts of the seats, door panels a little.....paint things different colors and what not but an overall stock pattern will always look the best


so i must say OG like pattern with higher quality materials :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

OG


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Depends on what your building but I like Tuck N Roll best

Then tweed hen original


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Just look at LIFESTLYE CC cars for good examples.They build BADASS cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

depends what you're building, some like velour, some like stock style, some like tweed, people like me think that if it were a cadillac it deserves nothing less than leather and suede


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

if your going for a custom look then nothing beats button tuck...
I think that OG interior looks neat and all but it looks too plain even if you change up the patterns


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

Metalflake vinyl tuck and roll with white piping.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

On late 70's up too new Its crushed velvet button tucked,wrinkle pleat,or tuck n roll...anything older keep O G no doubt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Aug 13 2006, 09:30 AM~5957910
> *Metalflake vinyl tuck and roll with white piping.
> *


He's not building a 32 ford 3 window fool.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

WHAT DO YALL THINK ABOUT DIAMOND TUCK?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Seems like every region has there styles. 

I've seen a lot of south-west cars have diamond tuck and wrinkle pleats with chain sterring wheels.

Out here in Los Angeles everyone usually rolls around stock or leather, suead and some like old school Bob and Sons interiors. You OG's know what I mean. 

Over the last decade, Hot Rod influenced interiors became popular. You can see this with many of LIFESTYLE CC Lowriders. The molded tweed and vinyl and what not.

I would roll with a clean stock interior untill you can afford and your damn sure as to what you want. Many experianced car builders have someone, Chip Foose for example, draw a sketch of an interior for idea purposes before the project starts.


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

og or tuck and roll


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

GUCCI AND OSTRICH 
























J/P :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Aug 14 2006, 05:28 PM~5967275
> *WHAT DO YALL THINK ABOUT DIAMOND TUCK?
> *


I LIKES!/.............AND CHRUSHED, NOT SWIRL VELVET


----------



## slim (Apr 28, 2006)

o.g. pimp


----------



## slim (Apr 28, 2006)

o.g. i like it clean stock just change color


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

one of the neatest clean looking jobs I've seen was my homeboy did stock in a 65 impy but with diamond quilted swirl velour on the center inserts and door panels. all red. looks real nice


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

i think biscuit tuck and wrinkled my self looks different is cumfy and if you live in az you dont melt to da seats...crushed velvet no doubt...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

I THINK EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN BUT TO ME LEATHER IS THE ONLY WAY TO DO. LOOK AT 95% OF AMERICAS #1 LUXERY CAR....THE CADILLAC, WHAT DO THEY HAVE?........LEATHER! VELVETS ALRIGHT BUT WILL FADE AND WEAR OUT EASY, TWEED IS NOT VERY NICE ON THE SKIN BUT IS EASY TO USE AND VINYL IS JUST FAKE LEATHER AND WEARS OUT FAST AND FEELS CHEAP TO ME. THE ANIMAL SKINS, SAME AS LEATHER TO ME ARE SICK AS FUCK. I STILL LIKE THE OG STYLE TOO, JUST FIND THE BEST FACTORY SEATS YOU CAN FIND FOR YOUR CAR, MY CASE REGAL LIMITED SEATS AND WRAP THEM IN LEATHER, THEY ARE SICK DONE THAT WAY BUT DONT DO A FACTORY SOLID BENCH IN LEATHER, THOSE SEATS ARE NOT WORTH RECOVERING UNLESS ITS THE ONLY OPTION FOR THAT CAR. GOOD LUCK


----------

